# Requesting birth certificate from Portugal



## michellemichelle

Hello

I urgently need to request my fathers birth certificate in Portugual. I like in UK and was told by the emabassy I could request this online?

Please can anybody point me in the right direction. This would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## blackirishgirl

Portal do Cidadão - Página Inicial
You'll need to register, user name, P/W, all the usual info. Once you confirm the registration, do a search for: Certidão de nascimento to make getting where you need to be easier. You'll get a page with choices, but chose this one: 
# Certidão de nascimento
A certidão de nascimento reflecte o facto do nascimento, o primeiro de todos os que a lei (Código do Registo Civil) aponta como objecto do registo civil.

Than will take you to a page that has the following choice next to a large blue button: Para realizar o serviço pretendido	Realizar Serviço (Basically it means To achieve the desired service) Click the blue button. It will take you to a page with more choices. Chose this: * Certidão de Registo Civil 

It will take you to a map of the Republic and then additional pages where you'll need to know some information about WHERE the person had there birth registered.

I suggest you print this out and go step by step to avoid frustration. One last thing. I didn't read the law about WHO can request a birth record of another person. It seems to be straightforward, but if you hit a bump, stay calm.
Best of luck.


----------



## michellemichelle

*Do you know*

Hello 

Thanks for letting me know. I've gone through it.

Can you tell me how long it should take to get it?

Thanks




blackirishgirl said:


> Portal do Cidadão - Página Inicial
> You'll need to register, user name, P/W, all the usual info. Once you confirm the registration, do a search for: Certidão de nascimento to make getting where you need to be easier. You'll get a page with choices, but chose this one:
> # Certidão de nascimento
> A certidão de nascimento reflecte o facto do nascimento, o primeiro de todos os que a lei (Código do Registo Civil) aponta como objecto do registo civil.
> 
> Than will take you to a page that has the following choice next to a large blue button: Para realizar o serviço pretendido	Realizar Serviço (Basically it means To achieve the desired service) Click the blue button. It will take you to a page with more choices. Chose this: * Certidão de Registo Civil
> 
> It will take you to a map of the Republic and then additional pages where you'll need to know some information about WHERE the person had there birth registered.
> 
> I suggest you print this out and go step by step to avoid frustration. One last thing. I didn't read the law about WHO can request a birth record of another person. It seems to be straightforward, but if you hit a bump, stay calm.
> Best of luck.


----------



## blackirishgirl

I read through it very fast but didn't see that they give an estimate of time. It could depend on how old the record is as not everything is on data files. You may want to give it 4 weeks which seems about average.


----------



## michellemichelle

blackirishgirl said:


> I read through it very fast but didn't see that they give an estimate of time. It could depend on how old the record is as not everything is on data files. You may want to give it 4 weeks which seems about average.


Thanks ever so much for helping. I hope they manage to find the certificate I've requested. I've got an appointment with the Portuguese embassy early January and hope they will have sent it to me by then - think I may be cutting it fine...

I need the birth certificate to register my birth. The strange thing is that they said they can't accept my dad's ID as proof but need his birth certificate...

Anyway will see what happens - would appreciate it if you had any other advice as I'm doing this on my own and don't know if I'm doing it right.

Best wishes


----------



## blackirishgirl

Have sent you a PM.


----------



## brownindian

*Need your advise*

Thanks BlackIrishgirlf or your comments. My parents were from Goa (Portuguese) and were both Portuguese citizens.Both my parents are deceased now. To-day I had gone to the Macau Consulate for similar reasons. However they asked me whether I had the birth certificate registered in Portugal and also the BI. I am sure My Dad had a Portuguese passport as he then went to Africa. Is it possible for me to trace his BI or portuguese citizenship through Portugal Registry? The documents I have are all from Goa, hence the Consulate asked me for Portugal registration documents.
Thanks and any help/aadvise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gabriel Raposo De Sousa

I need a birth certificate from portugal


----------



## aarangara

Hi blackirishgirl,

I really appreciate the steps you have mentioned for getting through the website.

I guess your response was almost 5 years and now when I am trying to get the certificate online, I am not able to get through it.

I was able to create account and login and then find certificates online.

Also I got the warning message which says the following page requires authentication.

So I get back to login page and enter my login details.

But again I get logged in and get back to original page rather than going to that options page were I would be selecting/viewing different options.

Can you please let me know what should I do?


----------



## mimi0067

aarangara said:


> Hi blackirishgirl,
> 
> I really appreciate the steps you have mentioned for getting through the website.
> 
> I guess your response was almost 5 years and now when I am trying to get the certificate online, I am not able to get through it.
> 
> I was able to create account and login and then find certificates online.
> 
> Also I got the warning message which says the following page requires authentication.
> 
> So I get back to login page and enter my login details.
> 
> But again I get logged in and get back to original page rather than going to that options page were I would be selecting/viewing different options.
> 
> Can you please let me know what should I do?


were you able to get your certificate? I'm having similar problems, unless I'm on the wrong page. It keeps asking me for a "Nº Identificação Civil", which I don't have.


----------



## goodwithnumbers

mimi0067 said:


> were you able to get your certificate? I'm having similar problems, unless I'm on the wrong page. It keeps asking me for a "Nº Identificação Civil", which I don't have.


Any joy beyond this point? I got to the same point..  

I'm trying to get hold of a birth certificate for my father who was born during the Portuguese rule of Mozambique and then moved to Portugal, then to the UK. He doesn't have one a no. identificacao civil


----------

